# Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends



## iBl4de (25. Oktober 2013)

*Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich spiele gerne und viel League of Legends, doch seit ich mir die Powercolor Hd 7950 Pcs+ zugelegt habe mach es nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Ich spiele mit etwa 45 Fps das ganze Spiel durchgehend und das sollte bei dieser Grafikkarte nicht der Fall sein. Ich habe die neuesten Catalyst Treiber (13.9) installiert, habe auch schon die Beta Treiber ausprobiert hat aber auch nicht geholfen.
Ich kann Spiele wie Crysis 3 und Metro Last Light in maximaler Grafik spielen, also verstehe ich es nicht.
Gesamt System :

Intel i5 3470
Gigabyte Ga z68 ap-U3
Kingston HyperX 4 Gb Genesis
Adata premier pro sp900 (darauf ist nur windows und league installiert)
2x WD cariviar blue 640 gb
Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2 500W


Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ABQuestion (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Installier doch mal die ccc 13.11 Treiber, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Was war vorher drin?


----------



## iBl4de (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Vorher war eine Gigabyte Gtx 460 drin. Ich habe aber alle Festplatten formatiert und win7 neu installiert. Somit sind keine alten Nvidia Treiber mehr vorhanden falls du darauf abziehlst


----------



## Betschi (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Das hat mit dem neue Patch und einer AMD Graka zu tun. Schau mal auf reddit.com Chronic FPS issues on good rig... : leagueoflegends
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1lwzkc/311_fps_drop_fix_and_explained/
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1p7c23/chronic_fps_issues_on_good_rig/


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Hab es mal nach der Methode probiert..... hat auch nicht gen gewünschten Effekt bewirkt. Aber trotzdem schon mal danke für die bemühungen


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Taktet die GPU zufällig runter (GPU-Z).


----------



## Jesse21 (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht irgendeine max FPÖ Grenze bei league of legends drin?


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Also bei GPU-Z stehen die normalen, auch von Hersteller angegbenen Werte. Sobald ich auf den Desktop gehe taktet sie, wie es auch sein sollte, auf 300 mhz runter. Und die Framerate habe ich auf uncapped drin. Zum verglich : mit der Gigabyte gtx 460 hatte ich etwa 220 Fps.


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Der Graph bricht nicht mitten im Spiel ab?


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Nein der Graph bleibt konstant. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Grafikkarte normal reagiert wenn man auf den Desktop geht. Ich habe mittlerweile die 13.11 Treiber mal installiert, aber es hat auch keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Nein. Er läuft konstant auf 850 mhz Gpu Takt und 1250 mhz Speichertakt


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Würde ganz frech sagen das dort die iGP anspringt...


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

was ist die iGP ?


----------



## iBl4de (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Achso meinst du die Integrierte Intelgrafik ?


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Yup. Bitte nutz den Edit-Button im Feld rechts unten.

Es klingt fast so als ob die iGPU irgendwann übernimmt.
Update mal auch deren Treiber.


----------



## iBl4de (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Enschschuldige. Aber ich glaube nicht dass die Intel Grafik 45 Fps erreichen kann. Aber egal ich werde es trotzdem mal probieren


----------



## ЯoCaT (27. Oktober 2013)

And den windows einstellung rumgespielt?


----------



## Bert2007 (1. November 2013)

Mein bruder hat die selbe hardware wie du nur eben eine xfx 7870 und 8gb ram und er hat keine fps einbrueche...ohne vsync kommt er auf etwa 200+ fps..ich sehe du hast nur 4gb ram...ist der beim zocken evtl voll?


----------



## iBl4de (2. November 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Nein er erreicht etwa 3Gb in League of Legends. Ich hab mir jetzt Bf4 zugelegt und dass kann ich ohne Probleme in Ultra spielen.


----------



## IqpI (2. November 2013)

Interessant, ich erreiche mit einer 6870 konstante 60 Fps, und die sollte ja eigentlich viel schneller sein als deine alte 460 und langsamer als deine 7950


----------



## iBl4de (3. November 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Du würdest mehr erreichen, wenn du V-Sync ausmachen würdest . Bringt dir zwar nicht viel, da du warscheinlich keinen Monitior hast, der mehr als 60Hz darstellen kann. Aber es sieht einfach besser aus und du kommst in Teamfights besser klar


----------



## sessecun (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Ich habe das manchmal mit meiner nVidia GTX 260, das ich von immer konstant 60 (VSync) auf manchmal 45 runter gehe. Vielleicht ist da ein zusammenhang


----------



## Atomtoaster (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hohe Fps Einbrüche in League of Legends*

Ich habe auch Einbrüche teilweise bis 35 FPS runter, woran das liegt, kA, stört aber auch nicht, da sie sehr selten sind.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. November 2013)

8800GTS
Max.@1080p Fernseher bei 60-55FPS


----------

